# Collien Fernandes vs Sarah Connor 4x



## YYYMAN (30 Mai 2011)

Collien Fernandes vs Sarah Connor *** Das Duell​


----------



## pepsi85 (30 Mai 2011)

Ganz klar: Collien


----------



## steven91 (30 Mai 2011)

natürlich sarah connor


----------



## Caschi (30 Mai 2011)

Klare Sache: Collien


----------



## YYYMAN (30 Mai 2011)

Beide sind nett aber ich find Sarah irgendwie natürlicher


----------



## Franky70 (30 Mai 2011)

Hmmm...sehr schwer, ich finde beide HOT.
Ich mache es so: Mit wem würde ich lieber knutschen?! 
Ganz knapp vorne...Sarah.


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2011)

Collien


----------



## unbiskant86 (30 Mai 2011)

Klare Sache: Collien


----------



## superriesenechse (31 Mai 2011)

is echt schwer, mal überlegen...;
Beide sind hübsch allgemein, Sarahs Figur is weiblicher, Colliens Titten sind unschlagbar, 
Sarahs Hintern is besser, Collien gibt´s öfter in knapper Bekleidung zu sehen, beide hat man mittlerweile mal oben ohne gesehen, Sarah is etwas wilder und... mmh.. geiler^^
Collien geizt aber auch nicht gerade mit iihren Reizen...... schwierig.....
Ich glaub Sarah liegt am Ende etwas vorn, sie wirkt etwas reifer, seriöser oder um´s kurz
zu machen: sie hat den Milf-Bonus


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (31 Mai 2011)

Collien neben Sarah, das ist wie eine Rose neben einer EHEC-Gurke

Ganz klar Collien:thumbup:


----------



## alexhoerath (31 Mai 2011)

ganz klar Collien


----------



## Barricade (31 Mai 2011)

Sarah natürlich


----------



## Raude (31 Mai 2011)

Ich bin ganz knapp für Collien


----------



## collins (2 Juni 2011)

Finde beide so nichtssagend...
Sarah gewinnt,weil sie sympathischeren Eindruck macht.
Collien scheint ziemlich verwöhntes Girlie zu sein!!

Nur nach Aussehen : keine!!


----------



## hightower 2.0 (2 Juni 2011)

collien


----------



## Franky70 (2 Juni 2011)

Kommt jetzt als nächstes Gülcan vs. Jeanette B.?


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2011)

Ganz klar Collien.


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Juni 2011)

Collien ganz klar! Weiß nicht, was alle an Sarah Connor finden.


----------



## Charme (18 Juli 2011)

ganz klar Sarah Connor :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Cherry (23 Juli 2011)

sarah connor =)


----------



## UTux (23 Juli 2011)

Wolke... ach Mist. *Collien* meine ich natürlich.


----------



## xBERIALx (23 Juli 2011)

wer stimmt denn da bitte für sarah connor?

P.s.:Amy Winehouse lebt noch!


----------



## neman64 (23 Juli 2011)

Eindeutig Sahrah


----------



## Elander (24 Juli 2011)

Schwieirge Frage. Die beiden sind so unterschiedlich und beide haben auf ihre Art etwas. Sarah hat sexy Beine und einen schönen Busen der nicht so künstlich aussieht 
Collien dagegen dieses südländische mit den prallen Brüste... 
Hmm würde sagen ganz knapp Sarah Connor


----------



## Barricade (24 Juli 2011)

ganz klar *Sarah Connor*


----------



## Einskaldier (31 Juli 2011)

wenn bei vs gefragt ist welche dümmer ist..... Sarah. Und optisch sowieso Collien


----------

